# DEALER DIRECTORY...EUROPE!



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

*Dealer Directory...europe!*

The time has finally arrived!
I'm about to start on phase 2 of the Dealer Directory project....this time we will be adding Europe.
I invite everyone who has a recommendation to submit the dealer/tech etc. to us via:
Personal Message to myself, Saxismyaxe, or Thesonandall.
I'll need as much of the following info as possible:
1. Name of business
2. Owner/operator
3. Physical address
4. Phone number
5. Website address if applicable
6. Email address
7. Type of business/specialty.
Even more than the USA Directory, this is going to rely heavily on the input and contributions of our membership.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Our Dutch and Danish members are the first to contribute to the Euro-Directory (your submittals are VERY much appreciated!), not suprising as both are well known centers for world class Jazz. Dank u and Tak, my friends!

UPDATE: Add Great Britain to the list of those helping out with contributions.....Cheers M8!

Remember everyone, this directory is only going to be as comprehensive as all of you can help make it. 

To reiterate:
I am very much at the mercy of your suggestions and recommendations. If you have a shop that you would like to see added, please don't hesitate to send it in. Thanks!


----------



## Brassman (May 22, 2007)

*Technician's list*

I'll be as free as to apply for a recommandation of My shop for your list of daeler/technicians.
Tough I'm no dealer to any Marketed saxophone, I am a repair and restauration "technician' with a small shop of my own since 1992 in Tilburg Netherlands.
I make aftermarket necks for saxophones and copies of all sorts of conical&bent tubing (and occasionally pistons) for Brass.
I also designed a new ergonomical strap for saxophones, the B.A.Sling

Info:
Blazersatelier Tilburg
www.blazersatelier.nl
Allaert Pesman,
Carre 32A 
5017JE Tilburg Netherlands
0032 (0)13 5365998


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks Brassman, I'll add your shop immediately. I took a look at your website, and you have a wonderful shop there!

This project has been on the back burner for quite some time, mainly due to a lack of submissions. As soon as a reasonable number of entries have been made, I will roll it out for the membership.

Cheers.


----------



## FooF (May 12, 2004)

Je recommande l'Ophicléide à Guebwiller (Haut-Rhin, France)
Ophicléide, l'atelier Cuivres & Bois 
1, rue des Fondeurs 
68500 Guebwiller 
Tél 03 89 74 82 30 
Mobile 06 86 28 06 43 (en cas d'urgence )
Mail : [email protected]
Web:http://www.ophicleide.fr

Owner Marc GROSS

Specialised in Woodwinds rehauling, recent or vintage, 2nd hand...

Excellent contact, knowlege of their art. They take urgent work (call the mobile phone ). They take the time to explain, or just speak about music....

My exclusive service dealer. I highly recommend, even if it not so close.
Vintage is priced for its real effectiveness, not on the label or number of digits 

Magasin tenu par Marc GROSS

Ils sont spécialisés dans toute réparation/maintenance de vents, récents ou vintage, dépot vente...

Contact impeccable, ils savent ce qu'ils vendent, le service est là, Possibilité de travaux urgent (telephone portable).
Ils prennent le temps d'expliquer, de papoter le bout de gras, etc...

Je ne vais plus que chez eux.
Si ils vendent du vintage, c'est au juste prix, pas à l'etiquette, ou au numero de série.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2003)

Where exactly do we find this Dealer Directory?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Jim,

This has been put on the back burner for some time. I was hoping for more submissions than I received, and since I haven't the time to scour all the European retailers and techs single handedly, we have yet to compile a respectable number of contacts to warrant it's release.

I invite everyone to submit their favorites, with all the required contact info per the U.S. Dealer's Directory template.

PM me with those if you please.

Cheers.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

A few good sources:

http://www.session.de/index_b.html
http://www.saxophon-service.de/
http://www.pms-music.de/
http://www.saxshop.nl/de/
http://www.matthewsmuziek.nl/
Jürgen Marwede: http://www.musikplusservice.de/raritaeten.htm


----------



## aldio (Dec 7, 2009)

some know, where is alto saxophone mouthpieces store 
at
Frankfurt
Bonn
Madrid(spain)


----------



## Claus (Feb 3, 2003)

For Germany, the question can be answered easily. Take a look at:

http://www.saxophonforum.de/modules/weblinks/viewcat.php?cid=18&keywords=

94 entries for your project with a complete description (although in German) - sorted by postal codes.

How is that for a start?


----------



## Roger Nordling (Feb 3, 2009)

I put in my own shop here. Established close to Stockholm/Sweden. I am a dealer of System'54 saxophones and has some used saxophones and accessories also. Its a one person company but since I am saxophone player and teacher I know what I am talking about and can be of great help for beginner to pro looking for a new horn. Please visit my shop at http://www.rnmusik.se


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

The list of my favourite shops in the Netherlands has to start with:

Matthew's 
by David Crane

Matthews Musical Instruments
Lingerzijde 30-32
1135 AR Edam
Telephone (from Europe): 00-31-299-371999
Telephone (from the US): 011-31-299-371999
FAX (from Europe): 00-31-299-371002
FAX (from the US): 011-31-299-371002

Email: [email protected]

They are great friends and I am satisfied of all the things they do

The same I can say of

The Aerofoonatelier or De saxofoonboerderij (the saxophone's farm)

Nathan-Frank Baan & Ruth Ellens
exceedingly nice and competent people!

Skulenboargerwei 15 Eastermar (Frisland) The Netherlands

http://www.saxofoonboerderij.nl/
[email protected]

another good shop has to be

The Saxshop in Deventer
Paul Kortenhorst
De Saxofoonwinkel
Grote Kerkhof 30-32
7411 KV Deventer
tel: 0570612844
fax: 0570671609 
Email: [email protected]
site: www.saxofoonwinkel.nl

the Blazers atelier in Tilburg is certainly a great place, especially for those international sax-lovers looking to replace lost of damaged necks  I've been recommending it many times on SOTW!


----------



## nuendosan (Jan 2, 2011)

www.saxofonværkstedet.dk
Henrik Møller
Saxofonværkstedet
Kærvej 15
8230 Aabyhøj
Denmark

Tlf.: +45 86 15 56 59
Fax: +45 86 15 56 39

Top notch sax repair shop and Yamaha, Selmer, Keilwerth and Yanagisawa dealer


----------



## Koen88 (Mar 27, 2011)

My 3 fav. Stores in the (south of) The Netherlands are:

Wil bevers, Ex-Saxophone teacher who set up shop in his garage and turned it around into a little store/workshop.
Price Range: not expensive not cheap, but you will be satisfied with his expertise.
http://www.saxofoons.nl

MRO Saxofoons, Ex-pro and repairman in the aviaton bussiness, who likes to tinker on saxophones.
Price Range: Cheap, he`s actually a hobbyist but this hobby got quite large. he`ll take a little longer on repairs (he`s got a family and another job) but the quality is good.
http://mrosaxofoons.nl/

and finally, Adams Music
Price Range: Expensive, Big store, A lot of employees (and repairmen) and large stock. 
http://www.adams-music.com/

the last one is more commercial but they do provide good service and they have quite alot of saxophones and equipment to try out.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

well, in that case, near the Belgian Border one must mention

Muziekcentrum van Gorp
Kade 87 
4703 GD Roosendaal
Nederland
T: +31 (0) 165 545824 
E: [email protected]

A shop with a very large second hand selection


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Many thanks for the submissions guys. I've added them to the D.D. Europe project. This won't be unveiled until/unless I can get more suggestions, as it is really quite sparse at this point. I have zero submissions for Southern and Eastern Europe, and precious few for Northern.


----------



## piwikiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Harry Bakker Saxofoons
Dorpsstraat 12
1399GV Muiderberg
0294-262049
[email protected]
www.saxtrader.nl


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

alright!

Raffaele Inghilterra Music Store
[email protected]
Via Giuseppe Raffaelli, 71 - workshop
Via Giuseppe Raffaelli, 85 - SHOW ROOM
80054 GRAGNANO (NA)
Italy

Onerati Musical Instruments

Showroom
via Il Prato, 69r 50123 FIRENZE
tel. +39 055 2398170
fax +39 055 211271
Workshop
via Il Prato, 39b 50123 FIRENZE
Italy
tel. +39 055 211499
email
[email protected]

PARASCHOS 
musical wind instruments 
13-15 Mandinias str.
16231 Byron
Athens - Greece
T: +30210 7669161
F: +30210 7600414
www.paraschos.gr
[email protected]

Consolat de Mar
"S.L. CONSOLAT DE MAR" [email protected] 
Ctra. de Benissano s/n, Benaguasil, 46180, Valencia
Spain


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Excellent Andre! I knew that you would be able to help out on the Italian front as well.:bluewink: Spain and Greece are a bonus.

Much appreciated my friend.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I've decided to go ahead and release this for public view despite the gaping holes in the listings. As new submissions for countries unrepresented come in, I will create the appropriate national sub forum as appropriate. This is a read only reference, so new submissions and suggestions should be PMed to me.

Remember that the past posts/threads are collapsed in each folder, so you will need to do a search of all posts set to FROM BEGINNING to see them all. Otherwise it will display only those submitted within the last 14 days. See circled selection below:


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I've made some corrections to the emails so that they show as links maybe you want to put those into the directory too


----------



## Thanasis (Mar 24, 2011)

These are the top ones ! But I can not provide a review on each

--------------------------------------------------

Austria
Stummerstrasse 3
Haagston Brassinstruments
A-3350 Stadt Haag

Phone: + 43/7434/43913-0
Email: [email protected]
Fax: + 43/7434/43913-20

A-6130 Schwaz
Hackl Musikinstrumente
Archengasse 11

Phone: +43-664-330-3181
http://www.hacklmusic.com

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Belgium
3290
Muziekcentrale Adams
Halensebaan 157
3290, Diest
Phone: +32.(0).133.21201
Email: [email protected]
http://www.adamsmuziekcentrale.be

9600
Muziekhandel Dekeyser
Priesterstraat 14
9600, Ronse
Phone: +32.(0).5521.4368
Email: [email protected]
http://www.dekeysermusic.com

4000
Maisson Tasset
Boulevard Piercot 31b
4000, Liege
Phone: +32.(0).422.34347
Email: [email protected]
http://www.tasset.com

BE 7022
Audio Services
Avenue Lemiez, 22
BE 7022, Hyon
Phone: + 32 (0)478 43 04 56
Email: [email protected]
http://www.audioservices.be
Audio Services Matériel de sonorisation, micros, amplification d'instruments, accessoires, câblages. Matériel de sonorisation, micros, Avenue Lemiez, 22 amplification d'instruments, 7022 Hyon - Mons accessoires, câblages... Belgique - Belgïe Contact : + 32 (0)478 43 04 56

---------------------------------------------------------
Denmark

Odense
Musikhuset Aage Jensen A/S
Norregade 29
Odense, 5000
Phone: 33 18 19 00
Email: [email protected]
http://www.aage.dk
Hans Zachariassen

---------------------
England

Kings Langley
Affinity Audio Ltd
Kings Langley, WD4 9HA
Phone: +44 (0)1923 265400
Email: [email protected]
http://www.affinityaudio.com
UK DISTRIBUTER; Dealer enquiries,contact;Terry Finn

London
Howarth of London
31 Chilton Street
London, W1U 7PN
Phone: +44 (0)207 935 2407
Email: [email protected]
http://www.howarth.uk.com
THE WOODWIND INSTRUMENT SPECIALISTS Contacthil or Stuart

Leeds
All Brass and Woodwind
Arch 70, 82 York Street
Leeds, LS9 8AA
Phone: 0113 242 1332
Email: [email protected]
http://www.musicshops.tv
Contact: Dave Walker

Poole, Dorset.
Absolute Music Solutions
58 Nuffield Road
Poole, Dorset., BH17 0RT
Phone: phone: 0845 025 5555
http://www.absolute.ms
contact: Andy Legg

Cambridge
Wood Wind and Reed
106 Russell Street
Cambridge, CB2 1HU
Phone: 01223 500442
http://www.wwr.co.uk
Contactaniel Bangham

Liverpool
Studiocare Pro Audio
Unit 9, Century Building, Summers Road
Liverpool, L3 4BL
Phone: 0845 345 8910
http://www.studiocare.com
Contact: Ed Truscott

London
The London Guitar Studio
62, Dukes Street
London, W1K 6JT
Phone: 0207 493 1157
http://londonguitarstudio.com
Contact: Juan

London
Phil Parkers
106A Crawford Street
London, W1H 2HZ
Phone: 0207 486 8206
http://www.philparker.co.uk
Contact: Hugh Fairbairn

Nottingham
Windblowers
75-77 Derby Road
Nottingham, NG1 5BA
Phone: 0115 941 0543
http://www.windblowers.com
Contact: Peter Beaumont

London
Bridgewood & Neitzert
46 Stoke Newington Church Street
London, N16 0JU
Phone: 0207 249 9398
http://londonviolins.com
Contact: Gary Bridgewood or Paul

Fossy 7
Hayling Island
http://www.fossy7.com/index.html
Harmonica Mics contact: Chris Fosbrook

London
Handheld Audio Ltd
Unit 2, 21-48 Northumberland Park
London, N17 0TX
Phone: +44 (0)208 880 3243
http://www.handheldaudio.co.uk
Contact: Nick Bruce-Smith "Hand Held Audio specialises in wireless systems for live sound applications. Serving the music, theatre, broadcast and corporate event industries, they sell, hire and service radio microphones, in-ear systems and their related accessories and spare parts"

Cornwall
Music Technology
3 South Street / St.Austell
Cornwall, PL25 5BH
Phone: 01726 67729
http://www.music-technology.com
Contact Bobby Joslin

Crowborough, East Sussex,
Sax.co.uk
Brooklands Park, Farningham Road
Crowborough, East Sussex,, TN6 2JD
Phone: 01892 662533
http://www.sax.co.uk
Contact: Jim Cheek and Jules Lawrence

Carlisle
Overwater Bass Emporium
Atlas Works / Nelson Street
Carlisle, CA2 5NB
Phone: 01228 590591
http://www.overwaterbasses.co.uk
Contact: Laurence Blackadder

London
Saxophones Ltd
21 Denmark Street
London, WC2H 8HA
Phone: 0207 836 7172
http://www.sax.co.uk
Contact; Adrian Woods

-----------------------------------------------

France

PARIS
SML
20, rue Bouvier
PARIS, 75011
Phone: (+33) 1.53.27.64.90
http://www.sml.fr

PARIS
MUSICAMINE
7 rue d'Edimbourg
PARIS, 75008
Phone: 01133-1-45 22 09 29
Email: [email protected]
http://www.musicamine.fr
Contact: Amine Dhunny FAX: 01133-1-45 22 09 88

-----------------------------------------

Finland

Vantaa
Musiikki Silfverberg
Kimalaisenkuja 4
Vantaa, 01490
Phone: (+358) 9 8746981
Email: [email protected]
http://www.musiikkisilfverberg.fi/
Full Product line dealer PLUS Accordion microphone specialist and installer!

Helsinki
Soitin Laine Oy

Phone: +358-9-4366 840
Email: [email protected]
http://www.soitinlaine.fi

---------------------------

Germany

Schramberg-Sulgen
Mister Music
Brambach 29

Phone: 49 7422 99 10 0
http://www.mistermusic.eu/

Nürnberg
Blech in
Humboldtstrasse 140

Phone: 49 911 43 99 639
http://www.blechin.de/

Dinslaken
DM Vertrieb GmbH
Otto Lilienthalstr. 5
Dinslaken, D-46539
Phone: +31 402 301 741
Email: [email protected]
http://www.dmvertrieb.de

Berlin
Hanno Braun Holzblasinstrumente
Ratiborstrasse 4
Berlin, 10999
Phone: 49 30 612 80 208
http://www.hb-blasinstrumente.de/

Mainz
Musik Alexander
Bahnhofstrasse 9
Mainz, 55116
Phone: 49 6131 28 80 80
http://www.musik-alexander.de/

Reutlingen
Tobias Festl's World Of Basses
ST. - Leonhard - STR. 22
Reutlingen, D-72764
Phone: 49-71 21-33 98 84
Email: [email protected]

Hamburg
Tobias Festl's World Of Basses
Ackermannstrasse 25A
Hamburg, D - 22087
Phone: 0 40-22 69 60 47
Email: [email protected]
http://www.worldofbasses.de/Hamburg/H...

Sulzbach
Six & Four
Im Hessenland 14
Sulzbach, D-66280
Phone: 49(6897)924 940
Email: [email protected]
http://www.sixandfour.de
fax +49(6897) 569 769

Berlin
Die Holzbläser
Hauptstrasse 65
Berlin, 12159
Phone: 49 30 850 70 574 0
http://www.holzblaeser.com/

München Germany
Bassico
Schellingstr. 21
München Germany, 80799
Phone: 089 3589 4850
Email: [email protected]
http://www.bassico.eu
Double bass specialists

Gelnhausen
Pro Audio Technik Ltd.
Zum Wartturm 15
Gelnhausen, 63571
Phone: +49 (0) 6051 - 91 400
Email: [email protected]
http://www.proaudio-technik.de

Hamburg
PMS Music
Hamburg, 20253
Email: [email protected]
http://www.pms-music.de/

Koln
Blaserforum
Martinstr. 16-20
Koln, 50667
Phone: 49 221 35 50 52 10
http://www.blaeserforum-koeln.de/

Stuttgart
Josef Distler
Tübingerstr. 73
Stuttgart, 70178
Phone: 0711/6403740
Email: [email protected]
http://www.josefdistler.de/

D-76149
Rock Shop GmbH
Am Sandfeld 21
D-76149, Karlsruhe
Phone: 49-721-97 855 100
Email: [email protected]
http://rockshop.de

Ravensburg
Musikhaus Lange Instrumentenbau GmbH
Marktstraβe 27
Ravensburg, D-88212
Phone: 49-751-35 900 0
Email: [email protected]
http://musikhaus-lange.de

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hungary

Budapest
INTERSOUND STUDIO
Kuruclesi út 41
Budapest, HU-1021
Phone: +36 1 274 2159
Email: [email protected]
Contact: András Nyerges

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Ireland

Galway City
Tom Barrett - The DoubleBass Workshop
39 The Elms, Forster Street

Phone: 087 133 8324
Email: [email protected]
http://www.doublebassireland.com
Ireland's Only Double Bass Specialists

-------------------------------------------------
Israel

Haifa
KOL HAMUSICA LTD.
2 HURI ST'
Haifa, 33093
Phone: +972- 4- 8624424
http://www.kolhamusica.com
ATTIAS HAIM Fax: +972-4-8623338

-----------------------------

Italy
Cesena (FC)
AD AUDIO DISTRIBUTION
Via Rosoleto, 611
Cesena (FC), 47023
Phone: +39-0547-663851
Email: [email protected].it
http://www.a-d.it
Phone+ fax: +39-0547-334563

-----------------------------
Netherlands
1399GV
Bakker Saxofoons
Dorpsstraat 12a
1399GV, Muiderberg
Phone: +31.(0).294.262.049
Email: [email protected]
http;//www.harrybakker.nl

9501 CR
Leo Music & Audio
Hoofdstraat 100
9501 CR, Stadskanaa
Phone: +31.(0).599.612.346
Email: [email protected]
http://www.leomusic.nl

6604 CV
Schreeven Brass
Celsiusstraat 31
6604 CV, Wijchen
Phone: +31.(0).24.322.0068
Email: [email protected]
http://www.schreeven.nl

6269 AE
Van Laar Trumpets & Flugelhorns
Termaar 5
6269 AE, Margraten
Phone: +31.(0)43.458.2841
Email: [email protected]
http://www.hubvanlaar.nl

5503 HA
Blaasinstrumentenspecialist
Provinciale Weg 3
5503 HA, Veldhoven
Phone: +31.(0).40.253.7518
Email: [email protected]
http://www.deblaasinstrumentspecialis...

5331 PM
Unisono Blaasinstrumenten
Veersteeg 13
5331 PM, Kerkdriel
Phone: +31.(0).418.633.533
Email: [email protected]
http://www.unisono.nl

3311 CT
Dal Segno
Voorstraat 411a
3311 CT, Dordrecht
Phone: +31(0)786.143.862
Email: [email protected]
http://www.dal-segno.nl

4703 GD
Muziekcentrum Van Gorp
Kade 87
4703 GD, Roosendaal
Phone: +31(0)165.545.824
Email: [email protected]
http://www.muziekcentrumvangorp.nl

7411 DV
Saxofoonwinkel
Grote Kerkhof 30-31
7411 DV, Deventer
Phone: +31(0)570.612.844
Email: [email protected]
http://www.saxshop.nl

7214 DL
Saxpoint
Bolmansweg 5
7214 DL, Epse
Phone: +31(0)575.491.255
Email: [email protected]
http://www.saxpoint.nl

1073VX
Amsterdam Winds
Gerard Doustraat 132
1073VX, Amsterdam
Phone: +31(0)20.675.9694
Email: [email protected]
http://www.amsterdamwinds.nl

1171DC
Terpstra Muziek
Badhoevelaan 115-117
1171DC, Badhoevedo
Phone: +31(0)20.659.6858
Email: [email protected]
http://www.terpstra-muziek.nl

8441AA
Van der Glas
Pastorielaan 4a
8441AA, Heerenveen
Phone: +31(0)513.468.041
Email: [email protected]
http://www.vanderglas.nl

6921GW
Muziekcentrum Meijer
't Holland 2a
6921GW, Duiven
Phone: +31.(0).316.284483
Email: [email protected]
http://www.muziekcentrum-meijer.nl

5441 XE
Excel Music
Hogehoek 10a
5441 XE, Oeffelt
Phone: +31.(0).485.362668
Email: [email protected]
http://www.excelmusic.nl

6067 BT
Wil Bevers Saxofoons
Marktstraat 19
6067 BT, Linne
Phone: +31.(0).475.461465
Email: [email protected]
http://www.saxofoons.nl

Bergen op Zoom
Muziekatelier Frans van Vliet
Blauwehandstraat 16
Bergen op Zoom, 4611 RL
Phone: +31.(0)164.239522
Email: [email protected]
http://www.muziekatelier.nl

1051 CT
Saxomania
Van Boetzelaerstr. 37-1
1051 CT, Amsterdam
Phone: +31.(0).20.682.3430
Email: [email protected]
http://www.saxomania.com

AV Sibbe
Wiebke Schneider
Sibberkerkstraat 103
AV Sibbe, 6301
Phone: +31.(0).43.4583154
Email: [email protected]

3904 AD
Morel Muziek BV
Patrimoniumlaan 10
3904 AD, Veenendaal
Phone: +31.(0)318.527.000
Email: [email protected]
http://www.morelmuziek.nl

Rosmalen
Brass Import
5246 XN Rosmalen
Rosmalen, 5246 XN
Phone: +31.(0)73.5225025
Email: [email protected]
http://www.brassimport.nl

------------------------------------------------------------

Norway

Lydproduksjon AS
Phone: +47 40 00 19 18
Email: [email protected]
http://www.lydproduksjon.com/
Telefax: +47 93 37 51 60
----------------------------------------------

Russia
Moscow
Stereophones llc
115035 Moscow Russian Federation -B.Ordynka 7 building 1

Phone: (495) 972-2560
Email: [email protected]

----------------------------------------------------------
Scotland

Dumfries, Scotland
John Douglas Music
9 Great King Street
Dumfries, Scotland, DG1 1BA
Phone: 01387 256479
http://johndouglasmusic.co.uk
Contact: John Douglas

Edinburgh, Scotland
The Wind Section
7a York Place
Edinburgh, Scotland, EH1 3EB
Phone: 0131 557 6543
http://thewindsection.com
Contact: Jonathan Griffin

--------------------------------------------------------------
Slovak Republic

Bratislava
SK Office
Liscie udolie 12
Bratislava, 84104
Phone: +39 0547 334563
Email: [email protected]
http://www.highend.sk/

-------------------------------------
Slovenia

Sempeter pri Gorici
Sempeter pri Gorici
Sonus d.o.o.
Sempeter pri Gorici, Podmark 2a
Phone: +386?(0) 5 302 78 87
Email: [email protected]
http://www.sonus.si

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Spain

Barcelona
RB Audio Technology, S.L.
C/ Trafalgar, 50, 1? 2™
Barcelona, 08010
Phone: 34 93 319 53 58

-----------------------------------------
Sweden

G÷TEBORG
Windcorp Goteborg
÷vre Husargatan 14
G÷TEBORG, 413 14
Phone: 031-82 92 33
Email: [email protected]
http://www.windcorp.se/
Full Product line dealer PLUS Brass and Woodwind specialist!

STOCKHOLM
Wincorp Stockholm
Upplandsgatan 27
STOCKHOLM, 113 60
Phone: 08-32 62 62
Email: [email protected]
http://www.windcorp.se/
Full product line dealer PLUS Brass and Woodwind specialist!

Uppsala
Uppsala Musikverkstad/4Sound Uppsala
Kungsgatan 46
Uppsala, 75321
Phone: 018-130309
http://www.uppsalamusikverkstad.se
Contact: Håkan Berg

------------------
Switzerland
Schlieren
Heer Music
Laettenstrasse 35
Schlieren, 8952
Phone: 41 (0)44 738 30 30
http://www.heermusic.com


----------



## Thanasis (Mar 24, 2011)

Best Market of all exist in the Netherlands, Germany and the U.K.

Below, there is an additional list on the UK dealers. If you are based on a different country you may consider the worthwhile markets that exist in the Netherlands & Germany (they also charge directly into Euro currency) as well. Do not confine your self only in the U.K. Market......

All of the following shops sell professional top rated saxophones, but I can not review each shop's quality of service. For sure quality of service might vary greately, so if you plan to order you better know what you are doing.:baby:

LONDON

Saxophones.co.uk
Web: http://www.sax.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 0207 8367172
Address:2nd Floor, 21 Denmark Street, London, Greater London, WC2H 8NA

Jonathan Myall Music
Web: http://www.myallmusic.com
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 020 8662 8400
Address:46 South End, Croydon, London, CR0 1DP

Umbrella Music
Web: http://www.umbrellamusic.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:Click here to find us
Phone: 0845 500 2323
Address:Unit 6 Eastgate Business Park, Argall Way, Leyton, London, E10 7PG

Howarth of London
Web: http://www.howarth.uk.com/
Mail: [email protected]/
Find Us:Click here to find us
Phone: 0207 9352407
Address:31 Chiltern Street, London, London, W1U 7PN

SOUTHWEST

Trevor Jones
Web: http://www.trevorjonesltd.co.uk/
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 0117 9227402
Address:13 Christmas Steps, Bristol, Somerset, BS1 5BS

Silverwinds
Web: www.silverwinds.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01736 752212
Address:Unit 12 Foundry Farm, Foundry Lane, Hayle, Cornwall, TR27 4HD

Secondwind
Web: http://www.secondwind.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01242 584256
Address:217 London Road Charlton Kings, Cheltenham, Gloucestershire, GL52 6HY

J H Packer
Web: http://www.johnpacker.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01823282386
Address:141 Staplegrove Road, TauntonSomerset, TA1 1UY

SOUTH EAST

Dawkes Music
Web: http://www.dawkes.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01628 630800
Address:Reform Road, Maidenhead, Berkshire, SL6 8BT

Rosehill Instruments
Web: http://www.rosehillinstruments.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01494 671717
Address:64 London End, Beaconsfield, Buckinghamshire, HP9 2JD

Perfect Pitch
Web: http://www.perfectpitch.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:Click here to find us
Phone: 01494 774826
Address:72 The Broadway, Chesham, Buckinghamshire, HP5 1EG

Prozone Music
Web: http://www.prozonemusic.com
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01494 776262
Address:20A Station Road, Chesham, Buckinghamshire, HP5 1DH

Saxophones.co.uk
Web: http://www.sax.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]

Ackerman Music
Web: http://www.ackermanmusic.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01273 702444
Address:70 Portland RoadHoveEast SussexBN3 5DL
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01892 662533
Address:Brooklands Park Farningham RoadCrowboroughEast SussexTN6 2JD

Allegro Music
Web: http://www.saxophoneheaven.com
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01865798165
Address:404 Marston Road, Marston, Oxford, Oxfordshire, OX3 0JE

Chamberlain Music
Web: http://www.chamberlainmusic.com
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01428 658 806
Address:Weyhill, Haslemere, Surrey, GU27 1HN

EAST

Wood Wind and Reed
Web: http://www.wwr.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01223 500442
Address:Russel Street, Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, CB2 1HU

Harmony Music (Boston)
Web: http://www.harmony-music.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01205 355366
Address:17 - 17A West Street, Boston, Lincolnshire, PE21 8QE

Compact Music
Web: http://www.compact-music.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01787 881160
Address:89 North Street, Sudbury, Suffolk, CO10 1RF

WALES

John James Music Ltd
Web: http://www.james-music.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01267 223108
Address:4 Nott Square, Camarthen, Camarthenshire, SA31 1PG

westMidlands

County Music Supplies Ltd
Web: http://www.county-music.co.uk/
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01743 361616
Address:84 Wyle CopShrewsbury, Shropshire, TF8 7AD

Windband
Web: http://www.windband.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01743 367482
Address:9 Greyfriars, RoadLongden, ColehamShrewsbury, Shropshire, SY3 7EN

Normans
Web: http://www.normans.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01283 535333
Address:Third AvenueCentrum, 100Burton-On-TrentStaffordshire, DE14 2WD

EastMidlands

Charles Foulds and Sons
Web: http://www.fouldsmusic.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01332 344842
Address:40 Iron Gate, Derby, Derbyshire, DE1 3GA

Sheehans Music
Web: www.sheehans.com
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:Click here to find us
Phone: 0116 255 7492
Address:58A London Road, Leicester, Leicestershire, LE2 0QD

Heritage Music/Caswells
Web: www.caswells-strings.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01280 703111
Address:The Old Chapel Banbury Rd, Brackley, Northamptonshire, NN13 6BA

Windblowers
Web: http://www.windblowers.com
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 0115 9410543
Address:75 -77 Derby Road, Nottingham, Nottinghamshire, NG1 5BA

YorkShire

Woodwind Exchange
Web: http://www.woodwindexchange.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01274 721831
Address:2A Brearton Street, BradfordWest, Yorkshire, BD1 3ED

Music House/Windstruments
Web: http://www.windstruments.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01423 705770
Address:18 Cheltenham Parade, Harrogate, Yorkshire, HG1 1DB

NorthWest

Dawsons Music Ltd.
Web: http://www.dawsons.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01925 632591
Address:30 Pepper StreetChesterCheshireCH1 1DF

Omega Music
Web: http://www.omegamusic.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:Click here to find us
Phone: 016977 3067
Address:Townfoot EstateBrampton, CarlisleCumbria, CA8 1SW

Promenade Music
Web: http://www.promenademusic.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01524410202
Address:404 Marine Road, EastMorecambe, Lancashire, LA3 1RW

Music Cellar
Web: http://www.themusiccellar.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01772251407
Address:12 Fox Street, Preston, Lancashire, PR1 2AB

Alan Gregory Music & Musical Instruments
Web: http://www.alangregory.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:Click here to find us
Phone: 0161 224 8915
Address:196-198 Moseley Road, FallowfieldManchester, M14 6PB

Curly Woodwind
Web: http://www.curlywoodwind.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 0151 7098484
Address:45 Ranelagh Street, Liverpool, Merseyside, L1 1JR

NorthEast

George Gladstone Music
Web: http://www.georgegladstone.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01325486510
Address:85-87 Parkgate, Darlington County, Durham, DL1 1SA

JG Windows
Web: http://www.jgwindows.com
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 0191 2321356
Address:1-7 Central Arcade, Newcastle Upon Tyne, Tyne and Wear, NE1 5BP

Scotland

Scayles
Web: http://www.scayles.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 0131 667 8241
Address:50 St Patricks Square, Edinburgh, EH8 9EZ

Haydock Music
Web: http://www.haydockmusic.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]ydockmusic.co.uk
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 0141 9551812
Address:5a, Stewart St, Milngavie,GlasgowG62 6BW

Band Supplies
Web: http://www.bandsupplies.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 0141 3399400
Address:13-15 Old Dumbarton Road, Glasgow, Lanarkshire, G3 8QY

The Wind Section
Web: http://www.thewindsection.com
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 0131 5576543
Address:7 York PlaceEdinburghMidlothianEH1 3EB

Ireland

Paul Ryan Woodwind
Web: http://www.paulryanmusic.com
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 003531 6798571
Address:4 Eustace Street, Temple, BarDublin, Eire

Fox UK Music
Web: http://www.foxproducts.co.uk
Mail: [email protected]
Find Us:n/a
Phone: 01476 570700
Address:82 Westgate, Grantham, Lincolnshire, NG31 6LE


----------



## Phil Barone (Jul 10, 2004)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> This has been put on the back burner for some time. I was hoping for more submissions than I received, and since I haven't the time to scour all the European retailers and techs single handedly, we have yet to compile a respectable number of contacts to warrant it's release.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I don't know what this is. Help me out and I'll be happy to contribute. Phil


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanasis, 

Many thanks for all the submissions. I will add them to the Director ASAP!

Phil,

Cheers for the offer. I am simply collecting submissions for quality repair techs and sax retailers around the world for the Dealer Directory Europe, and Asia/Australia. If you know of any that you would like to see added, please do PM them to me, or post them here as others have.


----------



## Thanasis (Mar 24, 2011)

Man, I suggest to put your lists on this site and have people exposing their experiences if they have with any of the shops.


----------



## SaxTMan (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know if it helps...

Best Saxophone technician from "Iberian Peninsula - (Portugal and Spain)", "Caeiro" in Lisbon - Portugal

http://www.dcaeiro.pt/


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Cheers SaxTMan,

I've added that to the much needed Portugal sub forum.

Great submissions everyone!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

this page contains almost all the Italian repairers
http://www.latromba.it/rip.htm


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

milandro said:


> this page contains almost all the Italian repairers
> http://www.latromba.it/rip.htm


Thanks Andre!


----------



## Thanasis (Mar 24, 2011)

milandro said:


> this page contains almost all the Italian repairers
> http://www.latromba.it/rip.htm


Friend milandro, thanks for the list but Italy is not so good in Saxophone Market Chains. Netherlands (and german based cultures) is the secret heaven in Brass/Woodwind shops !


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

this is a list of shops and of repairers. 

Italy is not as big a Market as the Netherlands for the commerce but I am not sure that this is the purpose of the listing of the dealers. In other words I don't think this was intended to provide a list to those who want to sell saxophones to dealers but as a service to the SOTW public.

It is a country where lots of our members go to play or go on holiday (there are many more jazz summer festivals there than anywhere else) and where one might need to know a repair shop.


----------



## Tzadik (Nov 24, 2009)

milandro said:


> Italy is not as big a Market as the Netherlands for the commerce but I am not sure that this is the purpose of the listing of the dealers. In other words I don't think this was intended to provide a list to those who want to sell saxophones to dealers but as a service to the SOTW public.


That's true... but you have to consider that most of shops are not web based.

There many repairman (and some are great and well known, think about Claudio Messori or Roberto Buttus), there are few refacers and few mouthpiece makers.

For the complete italian repairmans list have a look here: http://www.ilsaxofono.it/portale/riparatori.html



Thanasis said:


> Italy
> Cesena (FC)
> AD AUDIO DISTRIBUTION
> Via Rosoleto, 611
> ...


This is not a horn dealer nor a repairman. You can delete this from the list.

Add: 
http://www.saxshop.it/
http://www.saxedintorni.it/webshop/
http://www.raffaeleinghilterra.it/
http://www.saxopolis.org/
http://www.centrostudimusicali.it/shop/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=f0a8f019d9f1f9d5b9a896516163f6e1
http://www.laripamonti.com/shop/
... and many others!
For used stuff:
Mercatino Musicale: http://www.mercatinomusicale.com/
SaxForum.it (market place section): http://www.saxforum.it/forum/viewforum.php?f=46
... and many other!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, in fact I provided another link with the same or most of the same addresses http://www.latromba.it/rip.htm and in another thread I did provide the address of Claudio Messori.......and others!


----------



## Tzadik (Nov 24, 2009)

Many horn repairmans work only woodwinds or only on brasswind.
Here in Italy we also made great brasswinds: http://www.gp-wind.com/ not only saxophones/clarinets/double reeds/pianos. :mrgreen:

LaTromba is a trumpet forum! Never heard about Messori worked on a brasswinds!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

because Italy hasn't got too may players ( in relative terms........only in one on 3 families a member or more own a musical instrument ) or repairers or shops , most repairers end up repairing brass and woodwinds ........ remember I was born there , I know the place


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

milandro said:


> Well, in fact I provided another link with the same or most of the same addresses http://www.latromba.it/rip.htm and in another thread I did provide the address of Claudio Messori.......and others!


Yes indeed, my friend Andre has very kindly provided me with a very complete list of retailers and techs in Italy. I haven't had time to go through it and add them all to the directory yet, but will in the next day or two.


----------



## Tzadik (Nov 24, 2009)

That list (http://www.latromba.it/rip.htm) don't include all the italian sax technicians. 

Here are lister all the sax techs (some of those also work on brasswinds): http://www.ilsaxofono.it/portale/riparatori.html


----------



## Vigilante Mouthpiece (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Dealer Directory...europe!*

Very cool idea!


----------



## warbuton (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Dealer Directory...europe!*

Here s a guy that really seems to know what he is doing and takes good time with potential customers. Saw that this one has been posted before, and I just have to comply with the other post
He is located in *Aabyhøj, Denmark*
He has Oleg stuff for vintage horns yanni and selmer.

*http://saxofon.dk/*

Kontakt:
[email protected]


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Cheers Warbuton, I've added them to the directory.


----------



## florian (Nov 3, 2010)

Please add for Berlin in Germany :
Mike Duchstein / Saxophon-Service , 
Kiehlufer 43 , 
D-12059 Berlin 
Germany
fon: +49 (0) 30 / 686 39 62
fax: +49 (0) 30 / 682 37 569
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Will do Florian. Thank you for the submission.


----------



## balticband (Jul 8, 2010)

www.mihalitsianosmusic.gr
www.paraschos.gr
These are two dealers in Athens, Greece.
Repair techs are available at both locations.I had minor work done on my mark IV alto by Mihalitsianos and recommend his service highly.


----------



## balticband (Jul 8, 2010)

...


----------



## Jtiger (Jul 9, 2016)

I am introducing myself.


----------



## tonosax (Sep 19, 2012)

this is our shop in barcelona Spain,we are specialized in vintage saxophones and we are rampone,selmer,p.mauriat dealers and we have a large stock of saxophones and mouthpieces(new and vintage)we also offer a high quality workshop,just check the web and you can also check our repairs,projects and masterclass via facebook,twitter or instagram!!

www.sax-on.com
SAX ON
Bolívar 35
08023, Barcelona
Tfno: +34 931 051 444
info[@]sax-on.com
Horario
Lunes a Viernes de 10:00 a 14:00 y de 16:00 a 19:00
Sábados: de 10:00 a 13:30


----------



## jazzavac (Aug 10, 2008)

Francesco Berini
Riparazione Strumenti a Fiato

Via San Martino 69 - Udine - Italy
+39-347-7379825
[email protected]

Highly recommended...


----------



## jazzavac (Aug 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Tzadik (Nov 24, 2009)

jazzavac said:


> Francesco Berini
> Riparazione Strumenti a Fiato
> 
> Via San Martino 69 - Udine - Italy
> ...


I recommend Francesco as well...
One of the best technicians in Europe, if you need _painstaking precision_ for the repair/overhaul work (and unconvential technique to "rebuild" the keywork).
https://www.facebook.com/frnberini


----------

